# bmx für große menschen?!



## Cayenne (12. Februar 2010)

servus gemeinde,

ich bin 1,90m gross und suche ein entsprechendes bmx, auf dem ich nicht ständig mit den knien an den lenker stoße.

ihr könnt mir sicher helfen 

grüße leo


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2010)

N Freund von mir fährt bei 1,98m einen 21" Rahmen und kommt gut klar. Gehts denn um ein Custom Rad oder ein komplettes? Falls du was größeres als 21" haben möchtest, würde mir nur das WTP Envy einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cayenne (12. Februar 2010)

hi rise:>

ich dachte an ein komplettbike
aber das envy ist schon ziemlich teuer=/ hastu eine einsteigerfreundliche alternative?


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2010)

Mit 21" Oberrohr gibt es eine größere Auswahl, aber da wäre es günstig, wenn du das vorher mal testen könntest. Falls dir das nämlich zu kurz ist, gibt es außer dem Envy kaum bis gar keine Alternative bei Kompletträdern. Alternativ könnte man natürlich ein Gebrauchtes in Betracht ziehen, was dann einen längeren Rahmen hat oder eben ein Komplettrad nehmen und den Rahmen gegen einen längeren tauschen.

PS: Gute Signatur.


----------



## Hertener (12. Februar 2010)

Easter Bikes Axis - fällt mir so ganz spontan dazu ein.


----------



## Cayenne (12. Februar 2010)

@ rise: danke

@hertener: ja da kommen wir der sache schon näher, preislich meine ich
vllt finde ich ja wen der sowas loswerden möchte, weil vllt kauf ich das ding neu, merke das ist nichts für mich, und dann steh ich da mit meiner kunst

euch allen ein schönes wochenende


----------

